# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: What human foods are safe for fish?

## AquaticQuotient.com

Neale Monks offers some feeding advice to a PFK reader who wants to vary his fishes' menu.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

